# Charleston WV -- DM seeks old-school players



## SDriver (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been playing and DMing for a little over 25 years, and I'm looking for players for a tabletop campaign using either the Moldvay/Cook Basic/Expert rules (first choice) or AD&D 1e.  I've played, run, and enjoyed a wide spectrum of games, but my heart is with the old stuff.

I live in the downtown Charleston, WV area, but would be willing to drive as far as Huntington to game.

If you have any interest, please e-mail me at driver.scott@gmail.com ... I registered here for the sole purpose of posting this ad, and will probably not be checking PMs very often.


----------

